# Header Help!!!



## Hanl2353 (Feb 16, 2011)

I recently decided that I want to put some headers on my 66 gto. I know that there are a lot of fitment issues that I can run into, as well as leakage. The motor is pretty much stock (no cams, not ported), and I don't plan on going for big hp ever. More than anything I want this to be a car that I can dd for 3 months out of the year (I live in MN). I got a new exhaust installed over the summer and I want something with a bit more of a deep rumble. What would be the best option for me at this point? I know that dougs headers are pretty mean, but I have a feeling that it may just be overkill...
Thanks guys- Robert


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

I put Hooker Headers on my 65 with a 455 and we had to life the left side on the motor by taking bolt out of motor mount. They were a pure pain to put on.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Buy Ram Air exhaust manifolds.....my $.02 Eric :cheers


----------



## Hanl2353 (Feb 16, 2011)

Eric Animal said:


> Buy Ram Air exhaust manifolds.....my $.02 Eric :cheers


Could you post a link to what your talkin about? Im looking online, but Im inexperienced when it comes to headers


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Look at Ames performance or year one. Or ebay search "ram air manifolds" they are the original performance manifolds and are more reliable than headers with less fitment issues.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

www.ramairrestoration.com


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hanl2353 said:


> Could you post a link to what your talkin about? Im looking online, but Im inexperienced when it comes to headers


Here's a direct link to the reproductions of the factory cast iron ram air manifolds:
High Performance Automotive Componentry

In terms of performance, Hookers are among the best. They're also the hardest to install and fit.

Doug's fit as well as any, and have durable construction. They're also what I'm running on my 69.

I hear very good things about Mad Dog headers in terms of both fit and performance, (Mad Dog Headers), but I have no first-hand experience.

Things to consider. ANY header is going to be difficult to install and you're probably going to have some fitment issues, such has having to relocate the brake distribution block away from the inside of the drivers side frame rail, possible rubbing on lower control arm bolts, difficulty in changing the oil filter, starter, etc. You don't run headers because they're easy. You run headers because you want the performance gain and are willing to pay the price it takes to get it. Don't go crazy on primary tube size - on an otherwise stock engine, 1-5/8" is PLENTY --- any larger and you're going to lose low end torque. For longevity it's a good idea to have some sort of coating applied to them, such as the ones available from Jet Hot.
The ram air manifolds are going to be a dream to install and fit, compared to headers, but they aren't going to sound "as good" and they aren't going to perform quite as well as good headers. They'll be a lot better than the plain factory manifolds on both counts, though. 
Your choice 

Bear


----------



## Hanl2353 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks Bear, Thats exactly what I was looking for. I think Im gonna check out dougs and Mad Dog. Il let you guys know what I go with and how it fits.
Thanks everybody, Robert


----------



## Pontiacdude (May 4, 2011)

My 68 GTO had a set of rusty headers on it when I bought it. I removed them and put a new set of shorty Headman Headers on. I will always wish I had gone with the repro RamAir headers from Ames or Ram Air. Could not get the car high enought to remove the right side. Finally had to get a short handle shovel and dig a hole in the ground for them to slide into. [yes,I was doing it in my back yard]. I don't ever want to hear the word "headers" anymore. If only I had removed the old headers before I bought the Headman's , I would have known how hard they are to install. But, I had to learn.


----------



## Hanl2353 (Feb 16, 2011)

I think I may pull the engine out this spring, try to do a shaved firewall and wire tuck. I feel like that would make the whole process much easier than trying to install headers with the engine in


----------



## sdjim (Jan 23, 2012)

*headers*



Hanl2353 said:


> I think I may pull the engine out this spring, try to do a shaved firewall and wire tuck. I feel like that would make the whole process much easier than trying to install headers with the engine in


you do not have to pull engine out just lift it a lift it a little. Buy a 
good quality set coated and have patients.


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

I would just like to say that having mini high torque starter also so helped on the installation, it gave us alot more room and is much easier to take off with headers if you need to. I didn't put the starter on because of the headers, but becasue of the engine build.


----------



## Hanl2353 (Feb 16, 2011)

is there any reason to go with some of the pricier headers? Honestly, as I am going through summit and other websites, I have no idea why I would spend 7-800 rather than 3-500


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Dougs , fit . Others are for multiple vehicles . Installed a set on a 64 with Kauffman heads , 4 speed fit is perfect . No mods. / dings needed . Worth the extra cost .Doug's Headers #776-D564
Metallic Ceramic Coated Headers
1964-67 326-455
1-3/4'' Tube Diameter
3'' Collector
D-Port Port Shape


----------



## Hanl2353 (Feb 16, 2011)

Does anybody have any sound clips of the 389 with HO manifolds?? I'd be curious to hear the difference between those and the stock manis


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

hey, if you decide to go with headers one thing is a must to prevent leaks especially on the passenger side rear port. put a thin coat of ultra copper high temp silicone sealer on both sides of gasket. otherwise youl be changing burned out gaskets often. also find yourself a good quality wrench that you can use on them without taking the skin off your knuckles and distorting bolt heads. snap on makes a nice one.


----------

